# Stereo Buttons Light ?????



## colombia1008 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello guys


My problem is the buttons of the stereo are always off (no light) and the stereo is working fine , i checked the fuse box under the steering wheel and everything looks ok . is there any solution ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the lights are part of the stereo unit itself. Since they're all out I would suspect a wire inside the unit has come loose - most likely the common ground for those lights.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a question but do your steering wheel controls lights work? Can't really tell from the pic


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't even know about the lights on the steering wheel. I just use them by feel.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just didn't look like they were on and didn't know if the radio lights and wheel lights may be one prob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

colombia1008 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> My problem is the buttons of the stereo are always off (no light) and the stereo is working fine , i checked the fuse box under the steering wheel and everything looks ok . is there any solution ?
> ...


I would be happy to assist you into the dealership if they were unable to look into this yet. Just send me over a private message with more information for any additional help!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## colombia1008 (Dec 2, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Just a question but do your steering wheel controls lights work? Can't really tell from the pic


Yes steering wheel controls lights woking fine .


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Same problem for me too, they flicker and then either go out or stay on when I start the vehicle.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I had the same problem in my avalanche, just unplug the connector and re-seat it, Fixed it for me a while back.


----------

